# Stihl 023 will not start



## raybonz (Apr 19, 2009)

Been fighting my chainsaw and not sure what to do next.. Started and ran OK, did some cutting then shut it off to pick up the brush I just cut and would not start again.. I cleaned the spark plug, dumped the fuel and mixed a fresh batch of fuel and blew out the foam air filter and it started and ran ok.. Went to use it later and it did not fire so I bought a new spark plug, replaced the pull cord I just snapped sprayed starting fluid in the cylinder and will not start! Starting to think the ignition unit (magneto?) is failing.. I would think with starting fluid would have caused it to fire with a brand new plug.. Parts are hard to come by for this saw and really can't afford a new one right now.. Any ideas?

Thanx,
Ray


----------



## Stevebass4 (Apr 19, 2009)

try this board - these guys know everything about saws 



http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## charly (Apr 20, 2009)

Unhook the wire from the killswitch. Could be staying in the off mode, even though you are turning it on. If it is , it's grounding out the coil. Won't cost you a dime to check and see if the switch is the problem. Just something to eliminate as the possible problem.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds electrical.  I'm guessing your coil is shot.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 20, 2009)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> try this board - these guys know everything about saws
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9



Thanx Steve I signed up at that site and will try there too..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Apr 20, 2009)

xclimber said:
			
		

> Unhook the wire from the killswitch. Could be staying in the off mode, even though you are turning it on. If it is , it's grounding out the coil. Won't cost you a dime to check and see if the switch is the problem. Just something to eliminate as the possible problem.



Saw the switch and it looked fine when I had it apart but I will try it to rule it out..

Thanx,
Ray


----------



## taxidermist (Apr 20, 2009)

Did you check spark with the plug out? If you have spark and the plug keeps getting fouled when you are trying to start it then the coil /points could be bad. What happens is the spark looks ok when you test it but it is to week to fire when fuel and compression are added.



Rob


----------



## smokinj (Apr 20, 2009)

i could be wrong but I would start at the fuel filter


----------



## raybonz (Apr 20, 2009)

smokinj said:
			
		

> i could be wrong but I would start at the fuel filter



Fuel filter looks very clean .. Sprayed starting fluid directly into cylinder and not even an engine stumble.. Definately getting fuel as the plug was replaced and I tried it right after and when I pulled the plug again it was wet so I think the coil is shot.. 

Thanx for the reply,
Ray


----------



## raybonz (Apr 20, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Sounds electrical.  I'm guessing your coil is shot.



Yes that's what I think too.. The kill lead for the coil reads to ground all the time so I feel it is grounded out.. 

Ray


----------



## smokinj (Apr 20, 2009)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep think your right just the way it died on you sounded like fuel


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 20, 2009)

99% of the time on a 2 stroke engine if it will start cold but will not restart warmed up it's electrical.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 20, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> 99% of the time on a 2 stroke engine if it will start cold but will not restart warmed up it's electrical.


Guess Iam lucky the only thing I have had wrong with a stihl is the filter and a gas line Knock on wood. Broke em down to set the squash open up the ports but that was just looking for more power. 023 that going to be hard to find parts for.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 20, 2009)

Preused ufO brOKer said:
			
		

> u know u can rest plug on body casing,crank, & check spark


You might have trouble seeing the spark in daylight, so just hold the plug in your hand and complete the circuit by holding you knuckles to the cylinder head and you should be able to feel the spark.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 20, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Preused ufO brOKer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your test is much more positive


----------



## kevin j (Apr 20, 2009)

If you are positive on no spark, and it flukes out as a ground, disconnect the kill switch first and check. Grounded switch is common. also check the wiring from switch to coil for a pinch/worn/ground spot.
does it have points or electronic? condensors can short due to heat. Disconnect all that and check the coil again and see if it truly is shorted. Then you know.
Somebody on AS will have parts laying around. 

kcj


----------



## raybonz (Apr 21, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Preused ufO brOKer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using your method if I punch myself in the face that means the spark is good then?

Ray


----------



## taxidermist (Apr 21, 2009)

So you got it running eh! good !


----------



## raybonz (Apr 21, 2009)

taxidermist said:
			
		

> So you got it running eh! good !



Yes I did get it running.. Cleaned the pole faces on the ignition unit, regapped the coil unit and the spark plug then adjusted the slow idle.. Got advice from the www.arboristsite.com .. Now I need to get a new bar and replace the chain (both original) and it will be good as new..

Ray


----------



## taxidermist (Apr 21, 2009)

yep seen your post over there glad you got it going. Read alot on that site as you will learn more about your chainsaw than ever.

Rob


----------



## raybonz (Apr 21, 2009)

taxidermist said:
			
		

> yep seen your post over there glad you got it going. Read alot on that site as you will learn more about your chainsaw than ever.
> 
> Rob



Oh ok that explains how you knew.. I was sure to thank the gentleman for his assistance .. Gotta say the Stihl saws last a long time..

Ray


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 21, 2009)

raybonz said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you did, I'd have o say the spark was excellent with an emphasis on WAS as you invariably would have ripped the plug wire right off the saw.

Glad to hear you got it going.  Could you give us a link to the thread on arboristsite?


----------



## taxidermist (Apr 22, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





here ya go    http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=97116


----------



## Stevebass4 (Apr 22, 2009)

raybonz said:
			
		

> taxidermist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ray call Baley's for your chains and bars - they suggested  i use a windsor 20 inch speed tip bar with a windsor full chisel chain on my husky 272xp- got it and  ran 7 tanks though my saw and LOVED the speed and edge it was like a new saw 

http://www.baileysonline.com/category.asp?CatID=328


----------

